# Seriously



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Can we get some more wind??


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Bet we can, although forecast looks to be improving :shifty:!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Someone should sacrifice themselves and give up flyfishing to take up kite surfing, guaranteed the wind would never blow for them


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

<crickets>


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Good news: The no-see-ums are now in Cuba!
Bad news: Still windy.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

*March winds*

Well hopefully well have calm good fishing well after tourist season. As far as volunteering to kite surf....... That's a resounding no for me.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I want to try kite surfing so bad, gear costs too much just to go buy then realize I don't like it that much. Lol


----------

